# In-Credible Weight Loss from an African Tree?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Irvingia gabonensis is the latest weight loss supplement to hit the marketplace, saturate the internet with advertisements, ignite forum discussions and flood my email inbox with questions. In the weight loss marketplace, this may gain the dubious distinction of becoming the next hoodia or acai (scam), but I’ll just present the facts, make my case [...]

*Read More...*


----------

